# Anyone else watching Westminster Dog Show tonight?



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

I find it really interesting listening to them talking about the breeding and what may (or may not) have been in the breeding. I understand so much better since I've grown orchids. I did a lot of talking about breeding of slippers in my presentation this weekend - probably too much but I think it is important for people buying plants to understand what and why the plants are they way they are. 

I want a Nova Scotia Duck Trolling Retriever right now....
(the cat is pretending she hates me, her back to me and no kneading tonight. hehe...)

Oh, I have an interesting dog breeding story if anyone's interested, about the turnspit dog in England.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2008)

Heather said:


> ........I want a Nova Scotia Duck Trolling Retriever right now.....



BE careful , in my neck of the woods there is an aggression problem, seeing there is a rather limited gene pool, I would expect the same in other parts of the country.


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> BE careful , in my neck of the woods there is an aggression problem, seeing there is a rather limited gene pool, I would expect the same in other parts of the country.



Damn those yellow besseae plants....


----------



## Heather (Feb 13, 2008)

AWESOME!! 

I fell asleep but just read Uno won! I know they are difficult but I'm so glad the Beagle won! Yippee!!!!


----------



## Carol (Feb 13, 2008)

I was watching also. Uno the beagle has so much personality. He was such a crowd pleaser but I also was hoping the weimaraner would win.


----------



## Candace (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm happy with my rescue wiener dog. I think a weiner dog needs to win next year, but I'm biased.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2008)

I watched for a second but I'm more of a cat person! 
This year I vow to make it to the Golden Gloves and Cat show, as I decided I don't really take advantage of all the things I have here in NYC.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 13, 2008)

I missed it!

Ramon


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes that beagle was adorable, howling and everything How about the the Austrian Shepherd in the final group?. I recall when we got our first Aussie in 84 they were not even recognized by the AKC! Now one is a finalist for best of Show. Does anyone else have an Aussie? If so didn't you expect to see it lead the rest of the dogs the circle. Must have been very difficult for it to just stand there!. 
Just some thoughts from
Lindafrog in Snowland


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd never seen an Aussie till the other night, Linda--I had no idea how beautiful your dog was since we never made it to Traverse City while in Michigan! (I should say YET.) The eye and coat color combination was so unusual. I have to fall in line with everyone over the beagle too though, and the Alaskan Malamute was also really beautiful. At that level they're all winners, it's just a question of personal taste.


----------

